# Another Request for Furniture



## stephanie

Hi,

I am trying to help my brother furnish his house ready for holiday lets next year. Can anyone recommend cheap furniture shops - factory shops or second hand etc. in the Arganil area?

Or would anyone like to sell the contents of their house as a job lot?

I live near Sao Martinho do Porto so don't know the Arganil area at all.

Thanks!

Stephanie


----------



## ferragudofan

I know this will be a 'marmite' reply - but we love the famous swedish shop (are we allowed to name on the Forum??!) we bought LOADS in Lisbon and they delivered and BUILT it all in a day - 'montagem' - my favourite Portuguese furniture word.. and the price for building it all was really good.


----------



## stephanie

Thanks for that, we had thought of them but have managed to find most of what we need at the great second hand shop near Obidos. I have been told that there is an Ikea in Porto too - does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## tottenham

stephanie said:


> Thanks for that, we had thought of them but have managed to find most of what we need at the great second hand shop near Obidos. I have been told that there is an Ikea in Porto too - does anyone know if this is true?


hi stephanie
that second hand shops sounds great i wonder if you could tell me were about it is in obidos many thanks yvonne


----------



## silvers

Ikea in Porto is in Matosinhos.


----------



## siobhanwf

silvers said:


> Ikea in Porto is in Matosinhos.


IKEA Matosinhos


or living in Sao Martinho why not go to the one in Loures. Straight down the A8 

so easy to find as it is just off the motorway and nearer than Porto


Promoções IKEA Loures


----------



## stephanie

tottenham said:


> hi stephanie
> that second hand shops sounds great i wonder if you could tell me were about it is in obidos many thanks yvonne


It is actually on the corner of the turning to Peniche just after Obidos. Next to restaurante Zina. They have some terrific things in there and restore furniture too. It's a great shop (sorry I don't know the name).


----------



## stephanie

Thanks for the Ikea info James and Siobhanwf - I think they are taking over the world!


----------



## siobhanwf

stephanie said:


> It is actually on the corner of the turning to Peniche just after Obidos. Next to restaurante Zina. They have some terrific things in there and restore furniture too. It's a great shop (sorry I don't know the name).


Is that on the road leading to Pingue Doce Stephanie?

I believe there is also a second hand white goods shop in Atouguia de Baleal


----------



## stephanie

siobhanwf said:


> Is that on the road leading to Pingue Doce Stephanie?
> 
> I believe there is also a second hand white goods shop in Atouguia de Baleal


Yes, past Pingo Doce and on towards Peniche, it is on the right just before you turn onto the Peniche road.

We bought some great things for my brother from there - a lovely iron bed with an excellent mattress for €150 (double) and a three piece suite with a sofa bed for the same price - all as new!

I have seen the signs for the electrical shop in Atouguia de Baleal but haven't been there myself.


----------



## Mayflower44

ferragudofan said:


> I know this will be a 'marmite' reply - but we love the famous swedish shop (are we allowed to name on the Forum??!) we bought LOADS in Lisbon and they delivered and BUILT it all in a day - 'montagem' - my favourite Portuguese furniture word.. and the price for building it all was really good.


I am looking for a good sofa and the ones in local shops look quite good but are as hard to sit on. I am contemplating buying an Ikea one. Does anyone know if they are comfortable or not?


----------



## oronero

I know that Ikea furniture looks trendy and is reasonably priced, I even have some items myself but to me it is the reincarnation of MFI and all other generic mass produced junk furniture outlets!


----------



## siobhanwf

Mayflower44 said:


> I am looking for a good sofa and the ones in local shops look quite good but are as hard to sit on. I am contemplating buying an Ikea one. Does anyone know if they are comfortable or not?




Easy... the answer is NO. Went looking yesterday and bough t NOTHING


----------



## Mayflower44

*Furniture - specially sofas*



siobhanwf said:


> Easy... the answer is NO. Went looking yesterday and bough t NOTHING


Thanks for that, saved me a long drive to Lisbon or Porto! I think it is going to be very difficult to find a comfy sofa, let alone one that is also stylish without spending a small fortune! Let me know if you find one please.


----------



## canoeman

Our last came from Sofatinni a Portuguese company Novidades Sofatinni
deep seats soft cushioned leather, but don't trends play a large part in what's available


----------



## Mayflower44

canoeman said:


> Our last came from Sofatinni a Portuguese company Novidades Sofatinni
> deep seats soft cushioned leather, but don't trends play a large part in what's available


Do these people have a shop in the Central Portugal area or are they only for sale online? It would be nice to actually sit on one to test it.


----------



## canoeman

Forum Coimbra factory is at Viseu, looking at site no longer in Coimbra but for other outlets click Contactos


----------



## Mayflower44

Thanks for the info. Viseu will be handy for our new house, if we ever get it!!


----------



## Mayflower44

stephanie said:


> It is actually on the corner of the turning to Peniche just after Obidos. Next to restaurante Zina. They have some terrific things in there and restore furniture too. It's a great shop (sorry I don't know the name).


Can anyone tell me if this shop is still there and what its opening times are? Any other info about secondhand furniture would be very welcome as we have a holiday let to furnish without breaking the bank!!


----------



## jerryceltner

You could try Roys in Tomar next to Lidl for 2nd Hand furniture. He has a vast range and travels to Holland once a month to top up.
Lights, Sofas, Dining room furniture, Bedroom furniture, Pictures etc, etc, etc.


----------



## siobhanwf

Mayflower44 said:


> Can anyone tell me if this shop is still there and what its opening times are? Any other info about secondhand furniture would be very welcome as we have a holiday let to furnish without breaking the bank!!



Hi Mayflower yes the shop is still there.
One other possibility is www.OLX.pt where you can get some really good bargains 


this takes you directly to the pages for the Leiria area.... Móveis Leiria


----------



## Mayflower44

Thank you Siobhan. Do you know when it is definitely closed?


----------



## Mayflower44

Have been to Roys in Tomar now and bought a sofa. Also went to the Velho e Novo shop near Obidos and intend to go back and buy some stuff there as it has nice things at reasonable prices. Thanks for the help.


----------

